

Checkout my project.. Global Paging System (free beta) - lateralus

I built a paging system using Freeswitch for supporting our customers 24x7. A couple years later our IT staff wanted to normalize on pagerduty across our company (other departments needed pagers). After using it for a couple months we decided to switch back. I had other friends who wanted to use it as well, so I turned my little side-project into a dead-simple pager service. Check it out and let me know what you think:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arctheweb.com&#x2F;
======
itsproven
sweet. I'll have to check it out. I've been looking for a good pager system
for a while.

